# Peaches babies!!! 11/12/09



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just adopted a new rat about a week ago. A 9 week old beige dumbo who i named Peaches, who i suspect is pregnant. She was in the cage with 6 males and poor conditions and I could not leave her their to be fed to snakes. I am not positive if she is pregnant or not but if she is this will be my first litter. 
Any advice is welcome, I've done lots of research on rat babies and expecting moms, but it's always good to hear from someone who has had pregnant rats.
As of now, she is alone in her cage until I adopt her cage mate next week. 
If she is pregnant i imagine shes about a week along.

I have a habit of bringing home pet store rats in bad conditions cause I feel so terrible knowing no one will buy them for any reason other then snake food , so 2 of my 4 rats are from breeders and 2 are from pet stores.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

If you don't already have one, pick up a digital scale and weigh Peaches every day at the same time, record the weight and it will tell you if she's pregnant or not


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I actually just did that today, my dad sells meteorites and fossils and some are so small that he can only weight them by using a sensitive scale. 
I'll keep an eye on her, shes only about 9 weeks old i hope it wont be an issue.
If it turns out she is definatly pregnant I have to get some extra cages and a maternity cage.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I adopted a girl at 10 weeks and a week later she popped out 10 babies. I just thought she was a little squishy. SURPRISEEE


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

Oh my you did not have much time to prepare then xD
I am actually excited that she may be having babies, my BF even set up a "critter cam" for me so I can keep a live feed of the birth when it happens. 
I have been doing endless research, and already have new cages ready to be bought once I am 100% sure. 
My friend is giving me her 20 gallon tank that I will use as a temporary maternity cage. My pathetic dilemma is figuring out how to get my water bottles to stay on xD


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

When it comes close to her due date (which is friday the 13th xD) I'll put a link here for the Critter cam, for anyone who might be interested in seeing the lil fats be born.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

If you are thinking she is pregnant just because of her size, be sure to watch for signs of megacolon. She is probably fine, and her babies will probably be normal p/s rats.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I'll keep that in mind. I am also wondering if those small animal vitamin drops for their water is worth buying. 

Anyone have input?

I figure since she is preggo (90% sure) I will start supplementing her food. Already bought a big bag of
Oxbow Regal Rat (was needing some anyway, I hate Mazuris all my rats are having skin issues from it and the subees mix is costing me to much), and my mom bought a bag of Native Earth Rodent diet (Same as Harlan Tek 2018 formula)

And I read about putting eggs and light cat food in her diet.

Also is this cage suitable for a maternity cage? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753299&clickid=cart
Its very affordable and has 1/2 inch bar spacing.


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

http://www.petco.com/product/106173/PETCO-2-Level-Small-Animal-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I bought that same cage from pet smart, its a tad small, but the bars are close enough together that the babys wont get out. That cage is a bit diff then the one I got, the one that I got I paid $19.99 on sale (I think)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*



kodkingvegeta said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/106173/PETCO-2-Level-Small-Animal-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
> 
> I bought that same cage from pet smart, its a tad small, but the bars are close enough together that the babys wont get out. That cage is a bit diff then the one I got, the one that I got I paid $19.99 on sale (I think)


The Petco cage is waaaay too small, its for mice and hamsters and really too small for them.

the SP purple base is okay as a short-term maternity cage. but by the time the bubs eyes open and they start exploring you will need to move them to a bigger home.

No vitamin drops, they are useless overall.

Add extra proteins to her diet like eggs, fish and chicken. Add lots of veggies, a little fruit and free-feed her staple. 

Are you weighing her every day?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I already have 2 martins ready to be ordered. 2 R-695s
The purple pet smart cage is just for a maternity cage.
And i have not weighed her today, or yesderday I am going tonight with my dad to get a new battery for the scale.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I found the best way to use a tank for maternity is to turn it on its side so that the front is open, it gives better ventilation and it is easier to to put the water bottle on. You can attach a strip of plastic or something to the bottom to keep bedding and poo from falling out.
I find it works best when using a tank. 
Good luck with your babies, I hope they do well!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I have looked all over the web and can't seem to find any tanks that would be appropriate, they are all very expensive and come with fish stuff that I don't need (obviously lol)
And in the stores it's the same problem. If I were to get a tank I would like to be at least 20 gallons because after the babies I don't want the cage to go to waste and maybe put a different animal in it someday.

If anyone knows where to find a basic 20 gallon that's not gonna shred my budget please let me know.

As for maternity cages, would this cage be better? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753300 
Would I take the levels out for the first 2 weeks then put them back in when they are getting active?
I have this same cage for my syrian hamster and I never leave the gigantic wheel in it's terrible and takes up a huge amount of space. It's also very affordable at only 30$, and would make a great travel cage.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

Yeah, that cage looks good. A tad small, so hope hope for a small litter!
Don't forget you will have to separate boys from girls at 4-5 weeks, and you will need a separate cage for they boys!
WHere are you located? I have a tank I was looking to sell cheap.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches may be pregnant.*

I am located on Long island NY.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches upcoming litter.*

Well Peaches looks about ready to pop hah :3
Shes got her big round belly, and I moved her into her maternity cage.
I cant be sure but I imagine she'll deliver anytime within the week. Shes is about 11 weeks old now, poor baby is having babies.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches upcoming litter.*

I imagine shes due any day now, but I have a quick question. Is it safe to put newspaper on the bottom of her cage?
I read about several people doing this but I was always told that newsprint was toxic for small animals.
And is it normal that she has not made a nest yet?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Peaches upcoming litter.*

Peaches had her babies!!!
12 Squeaking lil blubs, free from complications.


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Peaches upcoming litter.*


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright, she has 7lil boys ,and 5 lil girls :3
All are healthy, i'll be putting pics soon.
I am just wondering, I have been feeding mom well. The eggs, kitten food and her usual lab blocks but after the birth she looked a bit skinny. Not bad, but I looked like her spine was poking out more then usual, is this just because of her position while nursing? Or the loss of 12 pinkies just makes her look that way lol.
She is nursing fine, and is very protective and is eating and drinking just fine.


----------

